# Who is this?



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe he is just the shop owner

I'm ordering my Acekard at the end of this month







 Shoptemp


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 6, 2010)

The shop is based on Hong-Kong, so it's not surprising that some of the emloyees/etc might be Chinese.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'm guessing it's the owner but why doesn't TempShop have its own PayPal?


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

lol @ the fact the name got removed.


----------



## sn0wfish (Apr 6, 2010)

ack, why didnt shoptemp get setup earlier?


----------



## Sabregod (Apr 6, 2010)

I though you can checkout with Paypal on ShopTempt


----------



## Anakir (Apr 6, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Maybe he is just the shop owner
> 
> I'm ordering my Acekard at the end of this month
> 
> ...



Acekard coupon expires on April 10 so you better purchase it while the price is at $11.50 with the coupon code.

We wouldn't get the Acekard 2.1 that doesn't work with AKAIO.. right..?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 6, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering GBAtemps reputation and their relation to both the AKAIO developers and the Acekard Team themselves, I'd guess you will get an official, real Acekard.


----------



## Talvon (Apr 6, 2010)

Really tempted to order something, mainly to help gbatemp out. Got a few questions though.

The AK2i works on both DSi and DSL right? Does the AK2i run DSiware and DSi enhanced games? Does it work with AKAIO? Reading Anakirs post has made me what to double check first


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 6, 2010)

lol. I was wondering the same thing when I bought my new, dirt cheap, Acekard 2i!!!! yay for being Shoptemps 78th customer! lol


----------



## Gnargle (Apr 6, 2010)

Talvon said:
			
		

> Really tempted to order something, mainly to help gbatemp out. Got a few questions though.
> 
> The AK2i works on both DSi and DSL right? Does the AK2i run DSiware and DSi enhanced games? Does it work with AKAIO? Reading Anakirs post has made me what to double check first


No flashcarts run DSIware and they don't enable the DSI enhanced bits of DSi enhanced games, casue the carts run in DS compatibility mode. AKAIO is compatible with the AK2i. No offence, but that's all in the product description.


----------



## Talvon (Apr 6, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Talvon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok, sorry about that, I didn't check because I don't normally expect those type of questions answered in product descriptions. Thanks for the reply though


----------



## Escape (Apr 7, 2010)

I've just pre-ordered a SuperCard DSTWO, and it seems like the payment has been sent to a Chinese guy.

Please tell me this is the owner, and I didn't send mah money to some Chinese guy.

EDIT: 
K thanks, sorry for that.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

It's one of the people who run the site. Removed his name for privacy reasons.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

When I saw the Supercard offer I couldn't refuse and pre ordered one instead of the Acekard, so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Supercard


----------



## redact (Apr 7, 2010)

hey, don't knock Wang
he's a great guy


----------

